# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Mmoire master 2 management et systme d'informations

## YANNICK TRESOR

Bonsoir,
Je suis tudiant en Master 2 management et systme d'information passionner par la transformation numrique. J'aimerai que vous m'aidiez  trouver un thme de mmoire concernant la transformation numrique dans le secteur public, par exemple, sur lequel vous pouvez m'accompagner.
cordialement.

----------

